# Splitboard, with hardware and skins, $250



## Cannonball (May 5, 2014)

Selling my DuoTone splitboard. This board is older (~10years) but has seen very few miles and is in very good shape. Base is in perfect condition.  Topsheet and edges show typical, minor wear.  Comes with all Voile hardware as seen in pics including the slider plates (but not the bindings).  The Voile tractor skins are in great shape on the skin side, but the glue is pretty bad. I would definitely recommend a re-glue.


Board measures 160cm (Don't be fooled by the fact that the topsheet says 176 on it, I've never figured out what that refers to).  It is traditional camber and moderately stiff.  It skis/rides a little bigger than 160.  It definitely can handle the additional weight of BC packs etc.


Would consider a trade for a smaller board (for my wife) or other offers.


----------



## Cannonball (May 8, 2014)

I guess I'll go fuck myself


----------



## mriceyman (May 8, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I guess I'll go fuck myself



Whoa.. Bad morning ? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (May 8, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> Whoa.. Bad morning ?



Haha, just trying a sales strategy that has been known to work here in the past.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 8, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I guess I'll go fuck myself



This should be the go-to way to bump thread.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (May 8, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Haha, just trying a sales strategy that has been known to work here in the past.


  But that only worked you!


----------



## dlague (May 8, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I guess I'll go fuck myself



Had to do a double take - thought I missed something and some posts had been removed! Good one!


----------



## Edd (May 9, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I guess I'll go fuck myself



gah, wish I'd seen this sooner.  "That's the spirit" definitely would have been my response.


----------



## JDMRoma (May 9, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I guess I'll go fuck myself




Very Funny coming from Mr Shiro himself !! Great sales tactic  !!


----------



## C-Rex (May 9, 2014)

Really wish I had the money or a board to trade.  I have a 156 Burton T6 that doesn't get much use, but I really like it and I don't know if I can part with it.  Good luck with the sale.  If it's still here when I come across some extra funds I'll definitely hit you up.


----------



## Cannonball (May 9, 2014)

Since we're all here talking about it anyway....

Price drop to $200.   

C-Rex, think of all the money you'll save by skinning vs riding lifts!!  Pays for it self in 3-4 days!!


----------



## mishka (May 16, 2014)

would you sell skins separately?


----------



## Cannonball (May 16, 2014)

mishka said:


> would you sell skins separately?



Yes.  But they are in really bad shape.  And they are a SplitBoard shape and length that wouldn't work well on skis.

Not to undercut mu own sale.  But if you want some cheap skins buy these over at T4T....
http://timefortuckerman.com/forums/showthread.php?p=165397#post165397


----------



## mishka (May 16, 2014)

Thx


----------



## Cannonball (May 16, 2014)

mishka said:


> would you sell skins separately?



Hey, just thought of this.  I also have 2prs of skins for skis.  I could part with one set of them.  Both are cut for ~88-90mm waist and 176cm skis.  I can measure exact dimensions if you are interested.  

One pair is G3 in very used condition. would sell for ~$50
The other pair is climbingskinsdirect  in almost new condition.  would sell for $80


----------



## mishka (May 16, 2014)

Skins is not for me. They are for a friend I made hunting skis for. I passed to him your link to T4T. If the deal didn't go so I'm sure it will be interested in G3


----------

